# Custom Printed Jazz III picks.



## Leuchty (Feb 17, 2011)

Is there anywhere I can get Dunlop XL series Jazz III custom printed?

I would like to get the bands logo on them. I looked on the Dunlop site but cant find anything.


----------



## Rook (Feb 17, 2011)

I know companies that'll print stuff on picks, but only their own random bits of plastic.

Dunlop I believe have done it in the past but it'll cost ya.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 17, 2011)

These dudes do custom prints, and they're decently affordable from what I understand. They're called In Tune. They do a bunch of shapes, including the Jazz III (but with a more grippable texture ).

Custom Printed Guitar Picks Home

It's surprising how many bands actually use these.

EDIT: The normal Jazz III is the XJ; the XJJ is their version of the XL.


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 17, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I know companies that'll print stuff on picks, but only their own random bits of plastic.
> 
> Dunlop I believe have done it in the past but it'll cost ya.


 
Yeah, I know Dunlop did them but I can't find a link. If you know of where can you let me know. 

Cheers mate.


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 17, 2011)

Philligan said:


> These dudes do custom prints, and they're decently affordable from what I understand. They're called In Tune. They do a bunch of shapes, including the Jazz III (but with a more grippable texture ).
> 
> Custom Printed Guitar Picks Home
> 
> ...


 
I have been emailing these guys. He said he can send me a sample hbang.

He was saying the XJJ is equivalent to the Jazz III but I will hopefully get a sample of the XJ and XJJ.

I was surprised to at how many people use them.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------

